# C'est emmerdant



## Jimmico

Salve a tutti, sono un neofito del forum. 
Ho letto con molta attenzione il regolamento e mi auguro che stia facendo tutto correttamente. Se ciò non fosse, siate clementi.
Ma finiamola con queste pleonastiche presentazioni e veniamo all'espressione francofona che mi interessa : 

*"C'est emmerdant."*

nello specifico :

*"C'est emmerdant les philantropes."
*
Dove l'ho trovata?
Louis Ferdinand Céline. "Mort à crédit".

Eccovi un po' di contesto :
_«Linuty qui l'avait créée [La Fondation Linuty ndr.]  c'était un très grand millionnaire, il voulait que tout le monde se soigne et se trouve mieux sans argent. _*C'est emmerdant les philantropes...»*

Ecco come hanno operato due differenti letterati che si sono approcciati, a distanza d'anni, alla prosa Céliniana.

G.Guglielmi :
*«È roba che ti smerda i filantropi.»*


G.Caproni
*«Son dei bei rompicoglioni, i filantropi.»
*
Come vedete sono "interpretazioni" abbastanza divergenti...

Quindi passo la palla a voi.
Chi ha reso meglio il senso dell'espressione? Oppure, il senso dell'espressione è stato reso?
Qual è il senso di questa benedetta espressione?


----------



## LondonFast90

Bienvenu Jimmico!
Trovo più corretta la traduzione di G. Caproni "Son dei bei rompicoglioni, i filantropi.", in quanto la versione di Guglielmi non mi sembra calzare perfettamente al senso di "c'est emmerdant" che io intendo come un qualcosa che dà noia, una rottura di c.. appunto!
Ma allo stesso tempo è ambigua in questo contesto, infatti dalle informazioni di cui dispongo, sembrerebbe dire "sono proprio stupefacenti questi filantropi" (pensa un pò quali idee utopiche hanno) ma sempre in senso chiaramente sarcastico ovvio.
"Quanto sono rompicoglioni, i filantropi."
"Pazzeschi/strani, questi filantropi"
Prendi i miei tentativi con le pinze naturalmente, e aspetta qualche nativo!!!


----------



## rocamadour

Sono d'accordo con LF, e quindi con la traduzione di Caproni.
Colloquialmente si potrebbe anche dire: "Che palle, (que)'sti filantropi!"


----------



## Aoyama

"Emmerdant" a pour premier sens "irritant", "chiant". Mais ici, le sens célinien est évidemment ironique. Le philantrope est *dérangeant* car il veut faire du bien (que tout le monde puisse se soigner)...


----------



## Jimmico

Grazie mille a tutti voi. 
Dato che sembra ormai appurato che la traduzione corretta sia quella del Caproni, mi vengono in mente un paio di considerazioni :


a) Guglielmi ha semplicemente sbagliato. Traducendo un verbo dove non c'era, sbagliando anche il senso del verbo stesso. Strano. Guglielmi (era) è il miglior esperto céliniano che (avevamo) abbiamo in patria. Bah, nessuno è perfetto....


b)Stiamo in realtà considerando la sua traduzione in senso sbagliato. Quel suo : *«È roba che ti smerda i filantropi.»* va in realtà inteso come : *«È roba che ti smerda, i filantropi.»* e si ricongiunge quindi col significato che intendiamo (più o meno). Forse non ha posto una virgola per rispettare il testo in lingua originale. Anche qui però... perché il verbo "smerda"? Voleva riprendere a tutti i costi il suono di "emmerdant"? Non ha molto senso. Inoltre al mio orecchio italico il verbo "smerdare" non ricorda affatto un qualcosa che dà noia, che infastidisce... Anche in questa interpretazione avrebbe sbagliato.


c)Guglielmi inventa una sua propria espressione. Invece di usare l'ironico e sarcastico : *"C'est emmerdant les philantropes"* [a causa dell' utopistica Fondation Linuty etc. etc.] preferisce ovviare con un *"È roba che ti smerda i filantropi"*, nel senso che questo Linuty, e con lui la sua fondazione, era talmente _fou_ che questa sua idea *(roba)* ti "smerda" anche il filantropo più convinto. Anche qui per conservare il significante di "emmerdant" lo si muta nel significato e lo si aggira con una diversa espressione. Ancor più strano. Guglielmi fu il traduttore che più si attenne alla "petite musique" céliniana per le sue traduzioni. Questa deviazione non gli appartiene.


Ringrazio ancora tutti quanti per l'interessamento.
Grazie beaucoup.


----------



## LondonFast90

b)Stiamo in realtà considerando la sua traduzione in senso sbagliato. Quel suo : *«È roba che ti smerda i filantropi.»* va in realtà inteso come : *«È roba che ti smerda, i filantropi.»* e si ricongiunge quindi col significato che intendiamo (più o meno). Forse non ha posto una virgola per rispettare il testo in lingua originale. Anche qui però... perché il verbo "smerda"? Voleva riprendere a tutti i costi il suono di "emmerdant"? Non ha molto senso. Inoltre al mio orecchio italico il verbo "smerdare" non ricorda affatto un qualcosa che dà noia, che infastidisce... Anche in questa interpretazione avrebbe sbagliato.



Guglielmi non ha propriamente sbagliato il senso della frase, secondo me il suo essere un poco "sourcier" lo ha fatto semplicemente peccare nella punteggiatura, e quindi ha omesso una virgola che risulta essenziale per la comprensione dell'enunciato e che nel testo source appunto non c'era. Certo è che l'uso del verso "smerdare" è stato voluto, penso per una questione di suono sicuramente ma ciò è senz'altro fuorviante per chi compara i due testi, ed è questo l'errore secondo la mia modesta opinione!
Si, nessuno è perfetto!


----------

